# Shot my FIRST field game last weekend......



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok, it was only half a game and it was informal but it was a lot of fun. :wink: Now if I can only find some guys that can shoot with me it might be in a lot of fun. 

Shooting my 3D rig I found that fat shafts sure do like to ride breeze.........I'm sure that's the only reason I dropped a couple of points on the 80 and 70! No, they were not the only pints I dropped. I found my sight tape to be a little hot at the longer yardages and just a tiny bit light at the shortest. I'll have to get that fixed before heading out to the ASA shoot in London, Ky next week.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Glad to know you've tried Field. Hope to see you on a range soon.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Ok, it was only half a game and it was informal but it was a lot of fun. :wink: Now if I can only find some guys that can shoot with me it might be in a lot of fun.
> 
> Shooting my 3D rig I found that fat shafts sure do like to ride breeze.........I'm sure that's the only reason I dropped a couple of points on the 80 and 70! No, they were not the only pints I dropped. I found my sight tape to be a little hot at the longer yardages and just a tiny bit light at the shortest. I'll have to get that fixed before heading out to the ASA shoot in London, Ky next week.


Glad you gave it a try. I shot my first field season with Fat Shafts. Went to Lightspeed Diameter and was much happier. Plus your shooting competitors won't want to kill you as often. :mg:
I'd be happy to shoot some with you. Let me know when you have time. It's a fun game!!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Well, glad to know you have been enlightened. Come on up to Manahoac since we are within an arrow's shot of you. We have 28 field targets now and looking for shooters.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Or move up to southeast Pa and there would be somewhere/one to shoot with most every weekend


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Several times a weeks I shoot half international round (10 targets / 30 arrows) then 15 animals. I can tell if my sight tape is off 1/2 yard at 60 yds (8 clicks). It really helps with form and fine equipment adjustments. You also know how you are really shooting. No excuses ...


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

rigginuts said:


> Several times a weeks I shoot half international round (10 targets / 30 arrows) then 15 animals. I can tell if my sight tape is off 1/2 yard at 60 yds (8 clicks). It really helps with form and fine equipment adjustments. You also know how you are really shooting. No excuses ...


Are you kidding me? If an arrow is in the air there is a field archer somewhere with a string stretched, peep twisted, a blade rest giving up, sight coming loose, d-loop slipped or a 3rd axis out of whack!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Are you kidding me? If an arrow is in the air there is a field archer somewhere with a string stretched, peep twisted, a blade rest giving up, sight coming loose, d-loop slipped or a 3rd axis out of whack!!


Yep, you're a Field Newbie. You only had 6 out of 23 possible I've heard(or used):mg:
You'll catch on soon enough. 
BTW. Your buddy DD from PWA shot a sweet 551(with pins) Field at the State open at Sherwood. That's smokin!
We won't talk about the follow-up Hunter half.  :noidea:
That's the way Field is; Love/Hate! within a 24 hour period. :tape:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

What are the odds you might go shoot at the Hillbilly now? You know my number, but i will need a little notice


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

state target this weekend (30 arrows at 60,50 & 40 yds) & state Field July 6th & then NFAA Field Nationals Yankton, S.D. (5 days). Bowhunter class, 5 fixed pins. It is a blast..


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Are you kidding me? If an arrow is in the air there is a field archer somewhere with a string stretched, peep twisted, a blade rest giving up, sight coming loose, d-loop slipped or a 3rd axis out of whack!!


Haha, you are right.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Are you kidding me? If an arrow is in the air there is a field archer somewhere with a string stretched, peep twisted, a blade rest giving up, sight coming loose, d-loop slipped or a 3rd axis out of whack!!


At least us Field archers shoot don't blame our losses on a "pencil pusher".


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> Yep, you're a Field Newbie. You only had 6 out of 23 possible I've heard(or used):mg:
> You'll catch on soon enough.
> BTW. Your buddy DD from PWA shot a sweet 551(with pins) Field at the State open at Sherwood. That's smokin!
> We won't talk about the follow-up Hunter half.  :noidea:
> That's the way Field is; Love/Hate! within a 24 hour period. :tape:


DD is a shooting machine. I hate that I just lost the passion...


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

VA Vince said:


> DD is a shooting machine. I hate that I just lost the passion...


You had more passions than you could juggle. Golf isn't a bad choice. 
Archery will be waiting when you're ready to pick it back up. :shade:


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

mag41vance said:


> You had more passions than you could juggle. Golf isn't a bad choice.
> Archery will be waiting when you're ready to pick it back up. :shade:


Now it's work and that is not a passion ukey:

I think I am seriously sick and tired of the construction industry. Been at it over 20 years and it seems to keep getting worse by the year.

Congrats Kent!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

VA Vince said:


> Now it's work and that is not a passion ukey:
> 
> I think I am seriously sick and tired of the construction industry. Been at it over 20 years and it seems to keep getting worse by the year.
> 
> Congrats Kent!


KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN.  37 years for me. I'm almost done! SOOOOOOOOOOOOn I hope. 
Hang in there!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

If either of you construction guys want a roofing job in NC, give me a shout out. I can't even get anyone to stop work long enough to come give he a quote.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> If either of you construction guys want a roofing job in NC, give me a shout out. I can't even get anyone to stop work long enough to come give he a quote.


I had trouble getting trade labor as well until I purchased " Rosetta Stone" :wink:
http://www.rosettastone.com/learn-spanish?cid=se-br-gg-zz-sitelink&gclid=CJqlxd7N574CFdSMMgodnyEAsQ


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mag41vance said:


> I had trouble getting trade labor as well until I purchased " Rosetta Stone" :wink:
> http://www.rosettastone.com/learn-spanish?cid=se-br-gg-zz-sitelink&gclid=CJqlxd7N574CFdSMMgodnyEAsQ


Now that's a thought.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome Kent!! Give me a shout! We've got PLENTY up here!!!!


----------

